# higher heart rate on t3 and dnp!



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

As the title sugests im currently running t3 at 50mg a day and dnp at 600mg a day(dnp i think is slightly underdosed!),after training last night my heart rate seems to have stayed above the 60 bpm that it normaly is,is it normal for heart rate to rise while on t3 and dnp?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes it is....why are you suprised in this?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

pscarb,yes suprised because the feeeling is slightly the same as if i was on clen or eca,i thought that together they would not act like a stimulant.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

chilisi.currently in work sweating my bollocks off so will check when i get home.feeling good tho am currently running for 20 days without carbs,i do think tho deep down that these are underdosed because orf the stories of people not being able to climb stairs and things on 400mg.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Id check temp every day at least once, read on here before (maybe was you chilisi) that you dont realise how hot your getting inside due to you sweating. If your heating up in side then your heart rate is bound to be higher than usual. Or you may be getting dehydrated if your not taking in adequate water and electrolytes which was a must according to Ausbuilt in fatmans dnp thread.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

37.9 before bed and 36.8 at 04.30 this morning,these teperatures seem within normal range(there is also a hot weather front at the mo!)

slept on top of quilt and woke up in a pool of sweat,


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

it will be the t3 I have run a fair chunk of DNP by itself and never noticed increased H/R/ have you changed the dose of t3 recently?

are you on AAS? is not when was the last dose? of what?

how short of breath are you?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

Not on AAS steamRod,no change in t3 still 50mg and dnp,im not out of breath at all really it was just a suprise that my heart beat is faster and stronger for 24hrs a day.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

seb1970 said:


> Not on AAS steamRod,no change in t3 still 50mg and dnp,im not out of breath at all really it was just a suprise that my heart beat is faster and stronger for 24hrs a day.


if it is persisting and it was me I would go to the doctors. A permanent change in H/R would tell me that your heart is having to work harder for some reason.


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

SteamRod said:


> if it is persisting and it was me I would go to the doctors. A permanent change in H/R would tell me that your heart is having to work harder for some reason.


It wouldnt take a university degree to work out what?!


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

vduboli said:


> It wouldnt take a university degree to work out what?!


but it might take one to sort your spelling.


----------

